# Should I go for N73 ME right now or N82 Later



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2008)

Today a colleague in office bought a Nokina N73 ME for 13k. I saw the phone & it has Nokia Maps inbuilt. Now, as you all know that I have decided to go with Nokia N82 so far but since I am short on money, should I wait & go for Nokia N82 later or go for N73 ME right now....because *physically I like N73 ME more then N82.*

The phone did feel a but sluggish even when it is new & the 2 GB Memory card is not even 300 MB filled. I cliked on the messeging button & it took 2 seconds for the Message section to open while in my K750i it takes hardly .5 seconds. *How much RAM does N73 ME has???* How is the joystick, will it give problems like other phone?

See, the only 3rd party application I will use in my phone will be a chat client, & if it is supported inbuilt then I won't even install any application as Opera is already there along with rest of my requirments such as real player etc


----------



## anispace (Aug 11, 2008)

Wait for some time and buy a N82. N73 is quite outdated now. 

well N73 has 64MB RAM, 220Mhz proccy as compared to N82s 128MB, 369Mhz proccy.
N82 has wifi, inbuilt gps, latest Symbian OS 9.2, 5MP cam, motion sensor .... etc. phew

see here for a better direct comparison>>
*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2177&idPhone1=1550

And anywayz u can use ur k750 for now. Though its 3yrs old it can compete with any of todays phones in the looks department. My friend just bought one 6 months back.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

N73 ME is a nice phone.
Has a good processor too.
But there's substantial difference between the two though.

I suggest u to go for N82.
Its worth the wait.


----------



## mediator (Aug 11, 2008)

N82 buddy! I'm just beginning to explore it. The internet radio, youtube, VOIP, gtalk, skype, IMs all with "fring" etc. N73 Me and N82 look almost the same.

I bought it for Rs.19,400 from a Nokia showroom. I would have opted for N73 Me as it is cheaper but only if it had the wifi. But I think it is evenly priced with its truckload of features. As @uppalpankaj said, "U don't need 2 think twice before buying it"! 

If money is the case, then I think u shud wait!


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

N73 and N82 are both VFM

well i will suggest wait for the N82 or

Buy E51 for WIFI


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

64 MB.....hmm, when N82 boots we get 96 MB RAM Free, what's the case with N73 ME? Do we get "Low RAM" errors in N73 ME?? All I will be running on it is Opera Mobile & Fringe, everything else is already given in it.

See, I know N82 has so many features but N73 I can buy today too & I like the physical design. Will 64 MB RAM be short for day to day work.


----------



## Edburg (Aug 11, 2008)

mediator said:


> I'm just beginning to explore it. The internet radio, youtube, VOIP, gtalk, skype, IMs all with "fring" etc.



Sorry i am off topic to this discussion..been wondering..with the VOIP in n82/n95 can i make free calls over the internet to regular phones ??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

N82 later. And supposing you have a digicam, you can also go for a N81.


----------



## anispace (Aug 11, 2008)

you wont get low RAM errors coz even 64MB is quite enough. But apps like Adobe reader require lots of RAM when opening huge pdfs.


----------



## mediator (Aug 11, 2008)

Edburg said:


> Sorry i am off topic to this discussion..been wondering..with the VOIP in n82/n95 can i make free calls over the internet to regular phones ??


Sure why not. I have gtalk-ed with one of mah friends. But for Skype, AFAIK, u need to purchase their service if u want to make calls over the internet to the regular phones. i guess same goes for yahoo too.

If any of ur friend on yahoo/gtalk has a good mic., then he/she can call u up n vice versa free of cost on ur 'wifi connected' handset!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 11, 2008)

U must go 4 N82 only...It is really worth the wait..To be frank, I am waiting too for the prices 2 come down to 16-17k...Then I will get it...It is an all in one phone...

And moreover I feel that prices will definitely drop within the next couple of months. With phones such as iphone, C905 and others being launched, Nokia will have to restructure the prices of  the cellphones in this category so that the consumers do not move to other brands.

So, better wait a little and then get the N82..Have patience because it pays in the long run...Enjoy ur K750i 4 the next 2 months..Coincidentally, I also own a K750i..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't need to run huge PDF files in phone. I will play with her N73 for some days, if Low RAM errors don't come then I don't have a problem in buying it.

pathick, I don't have a dig icam here.

Another guy has moved in with us today at home. He has a Nokia E51 & I just loved it's speed & UI response, I hope N82 is like E51 in responce time


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

N82 is slightly faster than the E51. And if you liked the e51's speed then you are gonna hate the N73.
Also, if you don't have a digicam, its all the more reason to go for an N82.
And it's *Pathik*.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, I now know that u r skinny, after looking at pics of mumbai meet 

One thing, how do I find APN number of idea GPRS in E51. Where is the option cos then we can use his phone for connecting to net & I need to EDGE speed of idea

*check the speed of idea EDGE service

these smartphones have so many features that it will take me months to use it efficiently.


----------



## Edburg (Aug 11, 2008)

mediator said:


> Sure why not. I have gtalk-ed with one of mah friends. But for Skype, AFAIK, u need to purchase their service if u want to make calls over the internet to the regular phones. i guess same goes for yahoo too.
> 
> If any of ur friend on yahoo/gtalk has a good mic., then he/she can call u up n vice versa free of cost on ur 'wifi connected' handset!



thx....but cant that be done on a normal mobile with internet conn....i thought since VOIP is said to be a supported in n82/n95,we can call form net to other mobiles too...may be i am asking too much


----------



## mediator (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, that can be done with a normal mobile (with VOIP functionality) with an internet connection. U can do that via EDGE too. U need 64kbps for VOIP to work.

U must understand that there exist usually 2 cases
1. PC -> PC (as in normal gtalk, u call ur friend and talk via internet connected PC having a microphone)
2. PC -> phone (U call someone from ur internet connected PC. The other person may have a regular cellphone or a fixed line)

In first case its all free.
In the second case, u need to purchase the service,say from SKype, that lets u map ur internet call to the traditional telephony. Now if u r on a mobile that has wifi, then cost of connection to internet is free (given u have free internet connection). But if u have GPRS/EDGE, then u connect to the internet from ur mobile at some considerable amount.

So the Total cost = Cost for service + Cost for internet connection via wifi/gprs !


Mine is Case 1. Since my handset is wifi connected (via an unlimited internet connection), I can call & IM my friends who are online on GTalk/yahoo/Skype etc & operating from their PCs *or wifi connected handsets* absolutely for free!

So "other mobiles" u mentioned, depends if the other mobile falls in "wifi connected" category.


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> N82 is slightly faster than the E51. And if you liked the e51's speed then you are gonna hate the N73.
> Also, if you don't have a digicam, its all the more reason to go for an N82.
> And it's *Pathik*.



N73 ain't slow pathik i say that E51 is fast but dude when you will use them casually just like for running some games and opera mini you will not find it slow

and btw

N73 has many advantages over E51

N73 got better speakers (they are one of the best)
N73 got a great cam
N73 looks are better than E51 pathetic looks
N73 got a  bigger screen

the only advantage of E51 is more ram and WIFI

and  nothing else ...........................


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

thats the thing krates. E51 has more RAM & CPU due to which it is faster then N73 ME, UI responce & fast phone matter more then a 5 MP camera


----------



## dhanusaud (Aug 11, 2008)

krates said:


> N73 ain't slow pathik i say that E51 is fast but dude when you will use them casually just like for running some games and opera mini you will not find it slow
> 
> and btw
> 
> ...


 
N73 beats E51 except in cam & speakers. In other case E51 beats N73.
This is my personal experience.

Yeah N73 has bigger screen but resolution is low than E51  (N73 has 256K colors, E51 has 16 million colors)
As it has more RAM, who says it runs slow in opera & games , it runs quite good.
N73 has 9.1 OS which means PRE FP1 but E51 has 9.2 OS which means FP1 
Wow E51 has great keypad then N73 

Why do i explain more? see this link for more info
*www.phonegg.com/compare/17/Nokia-E51-vs-Nokia-N73.html

Overall E51 beats N73

But dude I suggest you to go for N82, it will be better than N73 or E51.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey ...
Seeing the applications u are going to run ... I think then N73 is good for you.
As there is no point of having those extra features if u dont use it.

And N73 doesnot show RAM problems with PDFfiles.Even N72 runs them fine.
My personal experience has been satisfying with N73.

And I find it better than E62.(Which mostly my father uses)


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> Yeah N73 has bigger screen but resolution is low than E51  (N73 has 256K colors, E51 has 16 million colors)


Resolution is the same



> As it has more RAM, who says it runs slow in opera & games , it runs quite good.


i never said that E51 runs slow it is obviously gonna run them pretty fast i was saying that N73 runs them pretty fast



> N73 has 9.1 OS which means PRE FP1 but E51 has 9.2 OS which means FP1


Yup that is something better



> Wow E51 has great keypad then N73



N73 Keypad is also very good it looks small but is good 
 [/quote]

Btw E51 camera quality sux believe me 

even sound quality sux

_Well if you will show your phone to someone he is going to see the camera the sound, LOOKS

he is not going to see the WIFI hai ki nahi , Ram jyaada hai ki nahi
_*
Even E51 BATTERY BACKUP IS NOT MORE THAN A DAY

*And the link you gave DHANUSAUD check yourself on what points they are saying E51 

E51 scored 4 more points for length breadth and all lmao

and N73 is quite close

GX check out yourself that link and see on what basis they are giving the result


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

^^

Correct.

Thats why I prefer N73 more.
Better sound quality.
Better Camera.
Keypad is no way a problem.
Looks nice too.


----------



## dhanusaud (Aug 11, 2008)

krates said:


> Resolution is the same
> *Even E51 BATTERY BACKUP IS NOT MORE THAN A DAY*


 
Sorry it has three days backup
but if you tiptap all time then it will loose battery in a day. (but I don't think so)

I think you have N73, but man i used N73. Ohhh yaar its hanging problem...can't remember wht didn't did for improving speed. But now I am using E51 & N958GB. So, E51 made me happy.

I use internet in E51 more than 8hrs. Forum like IPMART, ThinkDigit even I handle my blog via E51. Never hangs.....trust me or not...its my personal thinking.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

The RAM and processor do matter atleast for me. Add to it that the e51 is 2k cheaper and wifi too and it becomes a better deal. It lacks only in case of cam, sound and screen size.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 11, 2008)

The phonegg comparison is flawed in some parts , it repeats some and misses some.

But anyway both e51 & n73 have different audience , so choose according to ur needs.


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> I think you have N73, but man i used N73. Ohhh yaar its hanging problem...can't remember wht didn't did for improving speed.



Mine never hanged even UTSAV had one ask him his even never hanged maybe the new firmwares



Pathik said:


> The RAM and processor do matter atleast for me. Add to it that the e51 is 2k cheaper and wifi too and it becomes a better deal. It lacks only in case of cam, sound and screen size.



E51 ain't cheaper it is around 12.4 k and N73 ME is 12879rs and Normal N73 is 10.5 K


----------



## Renny (Aug 11, 2008)

@ gx ,

N73 ME has 2 speakers one at the top and one at the bottom,

I bought my N73 ME around a month back and it has never hung and it is not sluggish at all,

When you restart the N73 its RAM is around 19-20 MB, after opening some applications and using it for a while the RAM will be around 13-15 MB,

I too was confused whether to buy N73 or N82 but I finally decided on the N73 considering the extra 6K I had to shell out for the N82,

Joystick is pretty firm, but they keypad is a bit crammed, image quality is quite good,

You have a SE K750i now rite? So wait for 2-3 months for the price of N82 to come to around 15K-16K.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 11, 2008)

@gx..U may b tempted 2 go 4 N73 ME now..But don't go 4 it if u can wait 4 2-3 months...The prices will definitely drop and once they drop u may start thinking why the hell did I buy N73 ME at that time??

So, hold on....


----------



## Edburg (Aug 11, 2008)

@mediator many thx buddy...

i personally prefer n73 over e51...it all depends on ones own taste and its not like one phone is better..

and i would rather purchase one right now rather than waiting to purchase some other thing.....cos in that case i further wait for some other latest phone that has come up with much better features....and in the process lose the time that i can spend with any immediate purchase....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

hmm...yeah that is one thing. If I buy Nokia N73 ME right now then by December I will start to miss N82 when the price will surely decrease. Ok, I will wait for N82. If by that time Nokia releases some other phone with similar config but with better physical design then I will opt for that. They sure will....

I m getting my K750i's joystick & body replaced this month. Till then, I need this phone to be good.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @gx..U may b tempted 2 go 4 N73 ME now..But don't go 4 it if u can wait 4 2-3 months...The prices will definitely drop and once they drop u may start thinking why the hell did I buy N73 ME at that time??
> 
> So, hold on....



This will always be the case.
Waiting is no solution.]
The prices will keep on falling to keep u interested but its due to new inroads in the market.
If I wait ,lets say for 4 months, then atleast 5-6 better models will be launched which will restrict my current decision.And then I wait for prices of those models to fall and again newer models.........
Every new product enters in 2-3 month with new innovations and make your brand new possession look peevish.

Just go with what u want.Which presently fulfills ur requirements.
If u don't u will keep on waiting.


----------



## krates (Aug 11, 2008)

dump both buy 5320 express music

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5320-review-271.php

looks wise it is one of the best nokia phone i have seen

got S60 9.3 FP2

and why are we leaving SAMSUNG I450 from this discussion ??


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 11, 2008)

N73 has only got 20 MB accessible RAM. Due to severe memory handling problems with every new frimware they release, after opening and closing a couple of apps, RAM will come low to 13-15 MB. For your purposes N82 is the best. N73 struggles while opening pdf files over 15 MB sizes with pdf+ software while its a breeze for the N82. Similarly for internet too, you will feel the necessity of larger ram when opening multiple pages in the N73. I regret now of not buying N82 as it wasn't released then.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> Similarly for internet too, you will feel the necessity of larger ram when opening multiple pages in the N73. I regret now of not buying N82 as it wasn't released then.



This is exactly what I wanted to know. 

My budget is 20k, I don't want to wait so long for price drops but I have a time frame set, December means December ....


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 11, 2008)

i am struggling to hang my n82 .. no matter how many apps i run 15-20 onwards ..this damn thing does not hang or even lag ..

by december u can even get n95 8gb at around 20k ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2008)

good.....how is the keypad?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 11, 2008)

If you are waiting till december, bunk the N82 and get the C905.


----------



## anispace (Aug 11, 2008)

E51 is a great buy if u dont care about the cam. Even the MP3 player and FM sounds good when paired with my EP-630. My brother just got the black one and it looks really gorgeous with its stainless steel body (it is just 11mm thick) and awesome screen. U got to check it out. The response is very quick and even opening multiple apps will not give u Low RAM errors. 

But if u can buy a N82 u surely must coz its in a totally different league compared to both E51 n N73.


----------



## krates (Aug 12, 2008)

aray no one saw the 5320 Xpress music it's specs are kool

better than E51 and N73

- 140 MB of user memory
- ARM 11, 369 MHz CPU
Symbian OS 9.3, S60 rel. 3.2
2 MP, 1600x1200 pixels, video(QVGA@15fps), flash, secondary videocall camera (384 x 320 pixels)
- Nokia Say and Play (voice control to music player)
- Java MIDP 2.1
- 3.5 mm audio output jack
- FM stereo radio with RDS
- MP3/MPEG4 player
- Up to 24 h music time
- Dedicated music and N-Gage gaming keys


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

krates, I didn't like 5320 Xpress music so won't go for it.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 12, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> i am struggling to hang my n82 .. no matter how many apps i run 15-20 onwards ..this damn thing does not hang or even lag ..
> 
> by december u can even get n95 8gb at around 20k ..



This shows that the N82 is really awesome...


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 12, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> This shows that the N82 is really awesome...



This beauty has no competition .. not even in near feature .. future devices are sliders ..

and yes c905 .. another dumb phone from se.. has photoflash for video recording ..but can only do qvga .. how pathetic.. samsung inno v8 giving it tough fight ..and nokia is not even in the game ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

The only bad thing in Nokia N82 is unconventional keypad design, wish they could give me N73 ME's body with N82's internal


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The only bad thing in Nokia N82 is unconventional keypad design, wish they could give me N73 ME's body with N82's internal



The rumoured Nokia N79 is supposed to be just that. 
Its rumoured that it will be the N82 minus the xenon plus  conventional keypad.
I would anyday trade the xenon flash for a conventional keypad on the N82.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

The temptation is controlled. I will wait & buy Nokia N82 in Decembar. My budget is 20K, so if Nokia can relese a physically better model in this prise range then I will buy that instead.

Is there any info I can read for Nokia N79


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The only bad thing in Nokia N82 is unconventional keypad design, wish they could give me N73 ME's body with N82's internal



Once u start using the keypad of N82, within no time u will get used to it....


----------



## vilas_patil (Aug 12, 2008)

Key Pad Won't be a concern once you start using. Even though the keys are small the space between the keys is good.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually N73 keypad is comparatively worse than N82.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The only bad thing in Nokia N82 is unconventional keypad design, wish they could give me N73 ME's body with N82's internal



If you can lay hands on a bluetooth keyboard, then for your home uses, you can replace the keypad with the keyboard.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

Abey gx, you are very biased against the n82 keyboard. After using it for 15 -20 mins, I felt like I was born with it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

If you have big fingers, its a bit tough to type on the keypad.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Is there any info I can read for Nokia N79



Read this thread on Mobile Review forums:
*forum2.mobile-review.com//showthread.php?t=69892

N79 alongwith N85 is supposed to be announced in the next couple of weeks... most likely on 18 August. While N85 will be made available immediately like the N82, the N79 will be made available somewhere in October.

Of course nothing of this is confirmed by Nokia, but normally the MR forums are quite accurate.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 13, 2008)

its true that nokia made a stupid decision with n82 keypad .. such a gem of phone with this keypad .. and also n79 or n85 has dual led flash, not "xenon"  one .. trust me that xenon flash of n82 is simply awesome .. its such a phone that even die hard se fans would admire it .. i wish they would have given  those lovely stereo speakers of n73 on n82 ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, Physically by the pics, N79 looks better then Nokia N82. Since I have to buy in decembar, let's see what the specs of N79 are like. If it is as fast as N82, then I m buying that instead as it has really nice keypad.

I can trade Xenon flash for a better keypad


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Aug 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Today a colleague in office bought a Nokina N73 ME for 13k. I saw the phone & it has Nokia Maps inbuilt. Now, as you all know that I have decided to go with Nokia N82 so far but since I am short on money, should I wait & go for Nokia N82 later or go for N73 ME right now....because *physically I like N73 ME more then N82.*



“In both of these ways rewards will be yours“

Do don’t be confuse
Both have pros and well as cons 
choose according to your needs


----------



## krazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> its true that nokia made a stupid decision with n82 keypad .. such a gem of phone with this keypad .. and also n79 or n85 has dual led flash, not "xenon"  one .. trust me that xenon flash of n82 is simply awesome .. its such a phone that even die hard se fans would admire it .. i wish they would have given  those lovely stereo speakers of n73 on n82 ..


It's an old trick by Nokia, that now even SE has learned. "No phone shall have it all". All phones made by Nokia have a carefully selected set of features. Even the cons that we think the phones possess, like the dull and smaller display on N82, low RAM and battery on N95, etc. don't happen by chance and are strategically placed so that no phone will be perfect, thus ensuring every phone in the line-up will get equal market-share. One of the open secrets of Nokia's success. Quite smart. And equally infuriating if you happen to be a customer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

@GX: Go 4 N82...its the Big Boss now..in all features.....19.4k now but after
2-3 months probably it will go down 2  16-17k hope so...

i m also waitin 4 its price drop..



krazzy said:


> Even the cons that we think the phones possess, like the *dull and smaller display *on N82, low RAM and battery on N95, etc.



2.4" screen is not a smaller display....


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 13, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> its true that nokia made a stupid decision with n82 keypad .. such a gem of phone with this keypad .. and also n79 or n85 has dual led flash, not "xenon"  one .. trust me that xenon flash of n82 is simply awesome .. its such a phone that even die hard se fans would admire it .. i wish they would have given  those lovely stereo speakers of n73 on n82 ..



N82's xenon flash is very good...no doubt about that. But I look at it this way... how many times am I going to make use of the Xenon? Then compare this with how many times I am going to use the keypad.

The answer to this question makes it easy enough to decide to compromise on the xenon to get a better keypad.

Of course I would like both but thats not going to happen


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2008)

nikeel said:


> N82's xenon flash is very good...no doubt about that. But I look at it this way... how many times am I going to make use of the Xenon? Then compare this with how many times I am going to use the keypad



True. a better keypad far out weighs Xenon Flash


----------



## krazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> 2.4" screen is not a smaller display....


Not small, per se, but Nokia could've easily put in a 2.6" display of N95 in it, considering the space around the display. But they didn't. Worse, they reduced the brightness in the firmware.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 13, 2008)

I value the Xenon flash more than the keypad...I will adjust with the keypad...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Not small, per se, but Nokia could've easily put in a 2.6" display of N95 in it, considering the space around the display. But they didn't. Worse, they reduced the brightness in the firmware.



then y didn't they made it a slider phone with a 3.5" display instead of a candybar...


----------



## krazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

What?


----------



## Power UP (Aug 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> True. a better keypad far out weighs Xenon Flash


Then i suggest u don't buy N82 or even N73 for that matter. But instead choose any 10k phone which has all the basic needs u want wih the best keypad that u feel.
Because as it stands N82 and even N73 need some time to get used to its keypad ( which is at the most a week )



krazzy said:


> Not small, per se, but Nokia could've easily put in a 2.6" display of N95 in it, considering the space around the display. But they didn't. Worse, they reduced the brightness in the firmware.





> It's an old trick by Nokia, that now even SE has learned. "No phone shall have it all". All phones made by Nokia have a carefully selected set of features. Even the cons that we think the phones possess, like the dull and smaller display on N82, low RAM and battery on N95, etc. don't happen by chance and are strategically placed so that no phone will be perfect, thus ensuring every phone in the line-up will get equal market-share. One of the open secrets of Nokia's success. Quite smart. And equally infuriating if you happen to be a customer.


As you suggested yourself "strategically placed so that no phone will be perfect" , now if N82 had every good feature then who would buy N95 and other phones in its range 

But anyway atleast the brightness can be increased via hack.



uppalpankaj said:


> I value the Xenon flash more than the keypad...I will adjust with the keypad...



Agreed dude. I can adjust with the keypad but i can't adjust a normal LED to give performance equivalent to a Xenon Flash


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 13, 2008)

its not that xenon flash should be used indoors .. it can also be utilised in proper daylight conditions to get better photo results ..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been using the N73 for quite some time now , and tbh .. initially i had many complains but things have got much better with the newer firmwares .. it's a bit slow in certain areas still , but even then .. consider the package u get for 10.5k's and its simply unbeatable  .. u just need to mess with the phone a bit to get the best out of it ,,,


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2008)

Right now I am in Lucknow & today I was able to use a Nokia N82 in Jumbo Electronics in Fun Republic today. I used the phone for 30 mins & used almost all the essential features. I wasn't able to use GPS or WiFi but I was able to check few things

1) Keypad is good enough. In 30 minutes I was pressing the keys with my fingers insted of finger nails & everything was going fine. I was instead having problems with Symbian & Nokia key layout like in K750i # key is for space when writing SMS while in N82 0 key is for space...so it will take time in getting used to N82 but I can easily switch to it. The keypad won't be a problem in 1 month.

2) Speed is awesome. I liked the speed, it's like my K750i. I liked that once I am in the menu I can press the keypad to go directly to any of the 12 Icons directly. Like press key 4 to go in galary...

3) Video & Camera is good. I liked it...enough for me.

4) it's bigger then my K750i but still pocket friendly. I will use the provided in-ear hands free from Nokia & not EP-630. I need mic which I will loose if I buy EP630.

5) Screen is awesome. I liked the UI Autorotation, good when browisng sites & watching videos. 

Over all, in just 30 mins I was impressed by Nokia N82. The keypad is no longer a problem. I m buying it, unless Nokia N79 comes out to be exectly the same in feature as it has a better keypad.


----------



## girish.g (Aug 15, 2008)

used n82. all day today. its awesome. btw can anyone tell me what to do with this barcode thing.


----------



## krates (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ that barcode software ?

you just have to get some packet where there is bar code printed
run the software in N82 and open the Cam

bar code are like this|!|!||| >> something like that

make that bar code visible in N82 it will show you the bar CODE...

N82 here means any N-SERIES device with S60 9.1


----------



## girish.g (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks dude. will try it out.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 15, 2008)

guys , that is what i am saying all this time ..  n82 is the best nokia all round device till date .. super fantastic smart phone ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> 1) Keypad is good enough. In 30 minutes I was pressing the keys with my fingers insted of finger nails & everything was going fine. I was instead having problems with Symbian & Nokia key layout like in K750i # key is for space when writing SMS while in N82 0 key is for space...so it will take time in getting used to N82 but I can easily switch to it. The keypad won't be a problem in 1 month.



who says then keypad of N82 r weired 2 use...



gx_saurav said:


> 3) Video & Camera is good. I liked it...enough for me.


Not Good...Excellent they r...

How u liked the xenon flash..& music quality..of the fone...???


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah i have the same questions...hows the music quality of this phone??


----------



## krazzy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> yeah i have the same questions...hows the music quality of this phone??



Sound quality is good, provided you use good quality headphones with it, preferably of the in-ear type. It is not however as good as a dedicated music player. Nor is it powerful enough to handle big headphones.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 25, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Sound quality is good, provided you use good quality headphones with it, preferably of the in-ear type. It is not however as good as a dedicated music player. Nor is it powerful enough to handle big headphones.


Against an dedicated player like Creative etc. it falls short but against mobile phone mp3 players its quite good. 

Krazzy it can handle big headphones , and you can directly plug into the 3.5 mm audio output jack.

Ep630 and N82 rocks.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 25, 2008)

For me bass booster and stereo widening ftw.  I have made a great customized  equalizer which is even better than bass booster.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 25, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Krazzy it can handle big headphones , and you can directly plug into the 3.5 mm audio output jack.



Not all of them it won't. For some it'd need a headphone amp. Most phones don't have enough output for the bigger headphones to work well. You'd need to crank the volume all the way to the top and then some to get some decent volume. That's why I suggested in-ear type as they usually work quite well on low power devices as their driver size is small.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Not all of them it won't. For some it'd need a headphone amp. Most phones don't have enough output for the bigger headphones to work well. You'd need to crank the volume all the way to the top and then some to get some decent volume. That's why I suggested in-ear type as they usually work quite well on low power devices as their driver size is small.


Krazzy the N82 can handle most headphones quite easily. Most of us buy within 5k ,max 10k and it can easily handle most of them.
For example my Panasonic headset when paired with my iPod nano plays in a very low volume & sounds muddled.
The same when i plug into my N82, it sounds awesome.

Ofcourse some of the headphones won't work and these are usually audiophile grade headphones from Sennheiser etc. costing usually above 20k.

Now these won't work on N82 , N-series nokia, Walkman SE mobiles, and most other mobiles in this range atm afaik. They don't have enough power to drive those monstrous headphones.

But rest assured most headphones that we have will easily work on it


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2008)

heard yesterday that Nokia N79 is out. lets see what r it's specs & how is the keypad layout


----------



## krates (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ GX if you can live without wifi 6220 C will be better


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2008)

so you guys are saying that even if we do pair up nokia n82 with creative ep630,it weon't make much difference??Is it??I am shocked then...i was planning to man...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> so you guys are saying that even if we do pair up nokia n82 with creative ep630,it weon't make much difference??Is it??I am shocked then...i was planning to man...



else get good earfones from sony or other brand


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 23, 2008)

but why wouldn't the EP630 work??i heard some people already bought these for the n82 & said the music quality is better


----------



## Power UP (Sep 23, 2008)

@ Ronnie11:

Actually we were talking about Headphones , not earphones. And even there we weren't focusing on quality but rather........[read the above posts].

To cut short an earphone like ep630 paired with N82 gives much better quality than the bundled earphones.


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 25, 2008)

eBay one seller is selling New Nokia N82 for Rs.18,491 with bill and warranty and eBay is offering a 10% discount if bought through ICICI Bank Credit Card which makes the effective price to be Rs.16,642. You also have the option of converting the transaction into a 6 month EMI without any additional charges / interest.

I was following this thread very closely. And I think now I will take the plunge!


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Sep 26, 2008)

In my opinion you should go with n82. comparatively n82 is better than n73.  You can get details of both here *l8shop.net/products/Mobile-Phones-Nokia/f0z_pg2.asp
just read and decide which one should be selected.


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)

choicefreedom2000 said:


> comparatively n82 is better than n73.



 

does someone needs to tell that ?


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 30, 2008)

Ordered the N82 Black on eBay. The courier has reached home already. I can't wait to get back home to get to my new love. As said in my earlier post it was Rs.18491 + Rs.190 shipping from Bangalore to Chennai. And there will be a credit of Rs.1868 in my credit card account in 7 working days making the net price of the N82 only Rs.16813


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> Ordered the N82 Black on eBay. The courier has reached home already. I can't wait to get back home to get to my new love. As said in my earlier post it was Rs.18491 + Rs.190 shipping from Bangalore to Chennai. And there will be a credit of Rs.1868 in my credit card account in 7 working days making the net price of the N82 only Rs.16813


 
Congrats!!!

Do post some review on ur fone...


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 1, 2008)

@deepakchan Congrats  . A good Deal , I have to say


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 1, 2008)

I just unpacked the box.. The seal looked like it was opened and sealed back since the courier guys have to check if the handset is really there.. I didn't mind that.. Everything else was intact.. I found that the 2gb microSD card missing in the package and immediately informed the seller.. He said the courier guys must have taken it during checking.. He said he will have that shipped to me by SpeedPost.. For now I have put my old Nokia 128MB SD Card that came with my mom's 6300.. Will wait for the 2gb SD Card before giving him a positive rating.. Have just put it on initial charge.. Can't wait to get my hands on it..

I have one doubt.. Li-ion batteries don't have memory effect no? Why should we initial charge for 8 hours.. 3 hours is more than sufficient na..

One advice guys. Pls use scratchguard as soon as you buy the mobile. Already have two or three minor scratches only when seen directly under light though.


----------

